# Pergola 'n Such.



## WisePainter

*While I was working the Green job, a call came in, and I spent lunch checking out this cedar pergola...*









*side note:*That "doghouse" on the right side is the ventilation for the downdraft range top in the kitchen...when it was installed I was thinking that it would change the air in the *entire* house 6x in 4 minutes!!!




















eahr






















This job begins mid June due to "cure" time on the wood.

Here's a question for the sporting (I already have the answer and the contract is signed...):

What material would you use (they want a natural look that will last at least 3 years), and how much would you charge?
I am sole proprietor so bid for one man/woman.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I'll bite.....

My price would be $1,125.00

Assuming from the pictures that it's _not _rough-sawn, I would sand all surfaces to get rid of mill glaze and brush on PPG oil base Sunproof in natural.

We also have Sickens, SuperDeck etc here that are also good products/alternatives.....


----------



## WisePainter

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Assuming from the pictures that it's _not _rough-sawn


_Only_ the vertical wraps are rough, which I thought was odd...but oh well.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

So..... Do I win a prize? :whistling2:


----------



## aaron61

I'll go $1,124 just so I can get the project!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

aaron61 said:


> I'll go $1,124 just so I can get the project!!


----------



## WisePainter

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So..... Do I win a prize? :whistling2:


a 60' ladder...oh, wait.

:jester:


----------



## vermontpainter

Wise

We just finished one today, on the front of a house, and start the back one tomorrow. The front one was 16x48, red cedar. Just carrying beams and rafters, columns were steel. We do quite a few of them, many of them are all steel, but its nicer when they are wood. I generally categorize them right in that same grouping as screened porches as far as parts of a home that are way more labor intensive than people generally want to believe. Yours has alot of detail. It looks like white cedar, so I'd sample out some oils on scraps first. Also, has alot of detail with the strapping across the top. Lots of parts and pieces. Hopefully the carpenters used fasteners that wont streak the crap out of it.


----------



## VanDamme

I'd be right around $1,700 for 2 coats clear brushed/rolled.


----------



## WisePainter

Change of plans. 
Discussed possible Sikkens use and was talked into the Cetol 1, Cetol 23, and Maintenance coatings. Any werd on these high end designer wood preservation materials? I am confident I can make them work.


----------



## nEighter

dude see my number was right on.. amateur. 



oke:


----------



## NCPaint1

WisePainter said:


> Change of plans.
> Discussed possible Sikkens use and was talked into the Cetol 1, Cetol 23, and Maintenance coatings. Any werd on these high end designer wood preservation materials? I am confident I can make them work.


Sure, but switch it up to Log & Siding. 2 coats of the same material, and the maintenance coat is clear....so no darkening occurs when the maintenance coat is applied.


----------



## TJ Paint

I'd just garden spray some thomsons water seal on it and call it gewd. $500


----------



## NCPaint1

.....


----------



## NCPaint1

TJ Paint said:


> I'd just garden spray some thomsons water seal on it and call it gewd. $500


----------



## straight_lines

I think most of you guys would be overbid in my area. I too would probably use Sikkens, and I was thinking more around $900 for my area. 

I figure half a day for a pair of painters, and $100 in materials. You being a sole proprietor could knock it out in probably 6-8 hrs. I could..


----------



## NCPaint1

straight_lines said:


> I think most of you guys would be overbid in my area. I too would probably use Sikkens, and I was thinking more around $900 for my area.
> 
> I figure half a day for a pair of painters, and $100 in materials. You being a sole proprietor could knock it out in probably 6-8 hrs. I could..


Sikkens Log & Siding is 2 coats, 24hr dry time.....its a 2 day job minimum with Sikkens, not including prep. It's a job that looks easier than it really is.


----------



## TJ Paint

NCPaint1 said:


>


Well I mean, depending on their budget and all...

And if they want a good product, I'd go with http://www.penofin.com/products-verde.shtml rather than Sikkens.
I think Sikkens is way overrated and ends up peeling.


----------



## RPS

Sikkins and superdeck have a bad rep here. Usually on smooth cedar. I wont use it. Getting the mill glaze off is a must.


----------



## NCPaint1

Silkens can be temperamental. Most times failure occurs either by improper application or failure to perform the maintenance within the recommended time frame. 

Clear stains, sealers and finishes all require maintenance, plain and simple. They provide the contractor a perfect opportunity to schedule future work via maintenance.


----------



## straight_lines

NCPaint1 said:


> Sikkens Log & Siding is 2 coats, 24hr dry time.....its a 2 day job minimum with Sikkens, not including prep. It's a job that looks easier than it really is.


 I was assuming it wouldn't take two coasts? Its been ten years or more since I have used anything other than solid acrylic, or oil and top coats with paint on cedar. Even then most I have done is on siding.


----------



## NCPaint1

straight_lines said:


> I was assuming it wouldn't take two coasts? Its been ten years or more since I have used anything other than solid acrylic, or oil and top coats with paint on cedar. Even then most I have done is on siding.


The Sikkens SRD is a one coat application, thats stain and sealer. The Sikkens Log & Siding is a minimum 2 coat application, stain, sealer, and finish. That would be my choice for this job. Keep in mind this product is around $65/gal, might get away with 1 gal, 2 tops.


----------



## WisePainter

NCPaint1 said:


> The Sikkens SRD is a one coat application, thats stain and sealer. The Sikkens Log & Siding is a minimum 2 coat application, stain, sealer, and finish. That would be my choice for this job. Keep in mind this product is around $65/gal, might get away with 1 gal, 2 tops.




Due to an email malfunction (this client is strictly phone due to their level of commitment to my kid's college fund), I sent the info Jul. 5th to the WRONG EMAIL...duh.
I never heard back and I assumed due to rain and the heat, until last week...whoops.
Anyways, all patched up starting Tues. 71 deg. hopefully.
I am using Sikkens SRD "Butternut" @ $37.50 gal.
The sample went on awesome, I really like the consistency and absorption.

After the job, she wants 2,500 sq. ft. of basement epoxied.

"Epoxy 'n Such"


----------



## nEighter

Don't worry wise.. she has contacted me and rescheduled.. it was nice of you to "give" me this job.. :whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter

nEighter said:


> Don't worry wise.. she has contacted me and rescheduled.. it was nice of you to "give" me this job.. :whistling2:



Figures seeing as though you are "stain specialist"...

...but this isn't a pair of tighty whities, it's a pergola.


ZING!!!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## VanDamme

Just use THIS. You can spray it all from the ground! :thumbup:


----------



## TJ Paint

VanDamme said:


> Just use THIS. You can spray it all from the ground! :thumbup:


thats awesome! from the pic, looks like you don't have to wash the wood before application either!


----------



## NCPaint1

Just for giggles you should make a sample using Sikkens Log & Siding, show her and give a price using that....you may be surprised.


----------



## mistcoat

Off Topic and I apologise...

Did you also price for the brickwork?
Only going by the photo, but that has got to be the worst brickwork in the world. Has it actually got any mortar/pug in between the bricks 
Hope the HO doesn't get any high winds.


----------



## PressurePros

Chemical clean, pH balance (this will remove any glaze). One heavy coat Baker's Gray Away. Maintenance in 4-5 years.


----------



## WisePainter

mistcoat said:


> Off Topic and I apologise...
> 
> Did you also price for the brickwork?
> Only going by the photo, but that has got to be the worst brickwork in the world. Has it actually got any mortar/pug in between the bricks
> Hope the HO doesn't get any high winds.


I have nothing to with construction, coatings only. 



PressurePros said:


> Chemical clean, pH balance (this will remove any glaze). One heavy coat Baker's Gray Away. Maintenance in 4-5 years.


Unfortunately it sat longer than we wanted due to comm. snafu, the surfaces have endured the hellatious summer here and any surface glazing has burned off...that and the tropical downpours that happened in June/July.
The Sikkens SRD absorbed faster than a confused white suburban kid at a gangster rap concert.


----------



## WisePainter

NCPaint1 said:


> Just for giggles you should make a sample using Sikkens Log & Siding, show her and give a price using that....you may be surprised.




This must be paint store owner humor, I don't get it.

I will smile and nod anyways.


----------



## NCPaint1

Just saying, make a sample with 2 coats of log and siding. Show it to the customer, and give them a price to do it. Its obviously more expensive and labor intensive, but the price e you give should reaflect that. You may be surprised when they say "yeah do that one". Its always good to show people what's out there, it might be something they've never heard of but end up liking it, and making you more money.


----------



## WisePainter

NCPaint1 said:


> Just saying, make a sample with 2 coats of log and siding. Show it to the customer, and give them a price to do it. Its obviously more expensive and labor intensive, but the price e you give should reaflect that. You may be surprised when they say "yeah do that one". Its always good to show people what's out there, it might be something they've never heard of but end up liking it, and making you more money.




ah, I get it now.
This is a 3 year regular client that signs checks without even checking to see if I've finished.

next summer i'll give your technique a shot, may just work!


----------



## nEighter

Make sure to use the brush you always paint red with.. I mean there is NO way that that red will leach out on this CLEAR stain product..


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

TJ Paint said:


> I'd just garden spray some thomsons water seal on it and call it gewd. $500


TJ that sounds more likely something Steve will do........ Ohh wait he is a carpenter now :yes:


----------



## finaltouch0

Does ANYBODY use Rymar oil based? I love this stuff but at $80/gal, its a tough sell.


----------



## nEighter

lol

"and such".. lol

I was thinking the other day about the "different colored brushes" as I used a brown for a red and cringed  lol the haydays of PT.


----------



## Ultimate

finaltouch0 said:


> Does ANYBODY use Rymar oil based? I love this stuff but at $80/gal, its a tough sell.


Pretty significant UV beatings on wood here. Looking at the ones I have done a year or so later, Rymar is doing very well except for the natural. I can see just cleaning the colored ones for 24+ months and then recoating but the natural on ptp... maybe 6 months before needing obvious recoating. It's the nature of naturals but like you said at $80? I was promised, and then followed that up by promising two favorite customers of mine more than the natural can deliver on one cedar deck and three pine decks.... That's another story altogether. Rymar is finicky regarding conditions in which it can be applied as well. It will flash in the heat. Watching $80 a gallon just vaporize into the air..... 

I'd consider the climate of your area and look into Armstrong Clark or Bakers Gray Away and decide from there. That's what I am doing now anyway. Exterior deck staining is pretty fast paced with it's changes due to manufactures looking for something that works. I'm hearing great things about those two lines.


----------



## Paradigmzz

nEighter said:


> lol
> 
> "and such".. lol
> 
> I was thinking the other day about the "different colored brushes" as I used a brown for a red and cringed  lol the haydays of PT.


whats up Nate? talk to WiseAss lately?


----------

